
Show HN: Behat provider to inject random values in features - mkcg
https://github.com/MKCG/behat-provider/tree/master
======
mkcg
Hi,

last year I made a similar project at work to be able to inject values coming
from our database into our Gherkin features.

I thought that it may help someone else to build more robust test so I decided
to simplify it and to opensource it as I am not allowed to share the one that
I made at work.

Feel free to contribute to it,

Kévin.

